# Drafting Table Hardware



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I am going to build a drafting table for my office and I am looking for hardware like the old antique style tables that have a turning wheel or large half circle brackets to pivot the table.

All I have found are some hidden armatures from Rockler and Woodcraft.

Has anyone else come across anything like this before?

Thanks


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

The large diameter metal brackets could be easily made. They could be plasma cut at a local machine shop. You could check ebay for a trestle and hardware. Keep your eye out for that type of thing at a local auction. Best I can offer…


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> The large diameter metal brackets could be easily made. They could be plasma cut at a local machine shop. You could check ebay for a trestle and hardware. Keep your eye out for that type of thing at a local auction. Best I can offer…
> 
> - Kelster58


Yeah, I thought of that about the cnc. Local machine shop has one and I might have to go that route. I will probably make the base out of wood. I checked ebay and you would think parts were made of gold…


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I have one of those tables and don't like it… pivoting in the middle means the front lowers too far down if you need it tilted more. That is probably why you really can't find that type of table any longer, and most of the newer ones use a hinge in the front and some type of support at the back to adjust for height. I had one like that back in the day (mechanical engineer for a HVAC company) and preferred it a lot more than the one I have now. Just a thought.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

> Yeah, I thought of that about the cnc. Local machine shop has one and I might have to go that route. I will probably make the base out of wood. I checked ebay and you would think parts were made of gold…
> 
> - AZWoody


lol …. those guys buy that stuff at auctions. They ask an arm and a leg for that stuff. I keep track of stuff for sale in my region at www.auctionzip.com. I've seen dealers go crazy at some auctions and at other auctions I've seen stuff go dirt cheap. You might run across your hardware at a local auction…..


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I have one of those tables and don t like it… pivoting in the middle means the front lowers too far down if you need it tilted more. That is probably why you really can t find that type of table any longer, and most of the newer ones use a hinge in the front and some type of support at the back to adjust for height. I had one like that back in the day (mechanical engineer for a HVAC company) and preferred it a lot more than the one I have now. Just a thought.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


You're right. One idea I'm mulling is one that's hinged at the front that way I can have a drawer for pens, etc.

I might have to go with the Rockler ones just for that reason. Just so many options and ways to go with this.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Yeah, I thought of that about the cnc. Local machine shop has one and I might have to go that route. I will probably make the base out of wood. I checked ebay and you would think parts were made of gold…
> 
> - AZWoody
> 
> ...


Yup, I am always checking auctions and it's ridiculous what some people will pay for things. They will overpay something that's crap but think they'll make a fortune. Usually, it's the ones who watched a tv show like American Pickers and think they need to get in on the action…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Make some from wood.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've made about 80 drafting tables for my office. I used hollow core doors on a wood frame. To elevate the board, I used casement stays that is used for swing out windows. They are usually available at big box stores. You will need two stays per table.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*Charles, just think what you could do with just a couple of old pallets !!*










.

but I think this would work better: all wood with minimal hardware
with the hinge on the front edge for the elevated table.









[Pinterest is my best friend]

.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I looked on ebay out of curiosity about the decorator
market for these old cast iron things and found
this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Vintage-Frederick-Post-Cast-Iron-Drafting-Table-Compasses-Pieces-or-Parts/273066520134?hash=item3f94086e46:g:bBQAAOSwqfZagbHk

I agree though about preferring the style with the
hinge at the front. Maybe the old ones suited
their era in some practical way.


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

I have made 3 drafting tables in my life. And used them. I built in a tilt system to tilt it up like toy see most drafting table. BUT NEVER used it once! Used them always flat. Got tired on my pencils rolling off onto the floor I guess


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This got me looking at drawing tables again because I plan on building one for my daughter when she graduates design school. Looking at photos of various architect and design firms, the tables attached in front so the front height remained still or had a mechanism that allowed the front to move up and away as the back was tilted.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. That pallet wood one actually looks kind of cool. I don't actually do drafting but I have to do large harvest schedules and the sheets are A3 size and it's much more comfortable for my neck to not be hunched over a flat desk.

I do like your last 2 pics John, that is kind of the way I'm thinking of going.

Thanks for the link Loren. I like the look of those. I'm going to be using some qartersawn white oak that has a slight rustic look to them. I think something like that would accent perfect.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

all tilting drafting tables should have a "lip" of 1/4 round or shoe molding at the lower end 
of the table to keep your round tools such as pencils, markers, crayons, X-Acto knives, etc. 
from rolling off onto the floor. you never know who will be using it besides you.










.

my main hangup is clutter…... any horizontal surface around me becomes a collect-all.
so the top would be in the up position at all times to preserve the reason for having one in the first place.

.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

When I taught drafting before CAD my drafting tables were like John Smith pictures. You could have purchased those for almost nothing when we switched to CAD. Now they office cubicles and soft cushy chairs on wheels. Gone are the days of setting on a hard stool for an hour and half.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*WM1* - I know what you mean by being pushed into a cushy cubicle.
back in the '60s, I dug a drafting chair out of a dumpster that the Navy
had tossed out. nothing wrong with it (other than the vintage hard seat).
I kept that stool until I sold it at a yard sale in 2008. I really miss it now.

exactly like this one.









.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> all tilting drafting tables should have a "lip" of 1/4 round or shoe molding at the lower end
> of the table to keep your round tools such as pencils, markers, crayons, X-Acto knives, etc.
> from rolling off onto the floor. you never know who will be using it besides you.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about clutter but I'm talented. Even if I had a total angled surface, I would find a way, haha.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> When I taught drafting before CAD my drafting tables were like John Smith pictures. You could have purchased those for almost nothing when we switched to CAD. Now they office cubicles and soft cushy chairs on wheels. Gone are the days of setting on a hard stool for an hour and half.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


When doing some searches the other day, I came across this…

http://arch-student.com/pin/multitouch-drafting-table-for-architects-designers-engineers/

My how things have changed.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I had one with a piece of metal on the front edge
with 2 L-shaped cutouts so it could be put up
to retain tools or put down out of the way.


----------

